# Região do Vale do Guadiana



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jan 2009 às 22:43)

Bem vou-vos dar alguma das minhas fotos como zona Museu da minha area:

Ora bem, espero que gostem de algumas das minhas centenas exemplares nuncas antes postos e vistos... 

Celula a passar em AYAMONTE








Foto tirada em V.R.S.A. By ]Tornado[


Celula a chegar de norte a V.R.S.A.







Wall Cloud a vir de de norte de V.R.S.A. com precipitação:







Rio e Ponte do Guadiana:






Arco Iris no meu condominio..:







UPGRADE 1


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

UPGRADE 2

Uma ondinha para o body, na praia Ponta da Areia -V.R.S.A






A praia desde a Ponta da Areia ate Monte Gordo:






Assustador, V.R.S.A:












Acho esta muito louca... fim de tarde em V.R.S.A:






Fim do Upgrade... 

Espero que gostem...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jan 2009 às 23:20)

UPGRADE 3

Fim de tarde num dos bairros de V.R.S.A.:












Fim por hoje..

Comentarios são bem vindos!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

]ToRnAdO[;113587 disse:
			
		

> UPGRADE 2
> 
> A praia desde a Ponta da Areia ate Monte Gordo:



Gosto particularmente desta, quem me dera se no Verão fosse assim.

Excelentes fotos Tornado


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2009 às 23:43)

Belas fotos ]ToRnAdO[

Essa zona do Algarve tem umas belas praias


----------



## thunderboy (16 Jan 2009 às 23:45)

Belas fotos e belas prais dignas de uma pintura.


----------

